# GAME 20: Celtics (8-11) at Clippers (11-8)



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*GAME 20: Celtics (8-11) at Clippers*

The Celtics are visiting the Clippers tonight to close out their west coast road trip that has seen them go 1-3 in the first four games. 

The Clippers are one of the suprising teams this year. They are led by Elton Brand's 18.7 ppg, 8.1 rpg, 1.8 bpg and 52% shooting. Corey Maggette is the leading scorer with 20.7 ppg to go with his 5.8 rpg, but he is shooting 42% from the field and 24% from three. Bobby Simmons is having a huge breakout year with 16.4 ppg, 6.3 rpg, and 1.4 apg. He's shooting ridiculously with 55% shooting from the field, 53% from three, and 91% from the line. Chris Wlicox was thrown into the starting lineup when Chris Kaman went down before the season started and hasn't given up his position yet. You can see why with his 12 ppg and 6.1 rpg. Marko Jaric is playing well at PG with 11.5 ppg and 6.8 apg. The bench is led by center Mikki Moore and Quinton Ross. Chris Kaman has only played sparingly in his return because of the emergence of Wiclox and Moore.

The Clippers are exactly the kind of team that gives the Celtics trouble. They put five players on the court...heh...Seriously though, they're big. Kaman, Moore and Zeljko Rebraca are all 7-footers and Wilcox and Brand are 6-10 and 6-8/272 respectively. On the year, they are outrebounding their oppenents by just over 1 per game. They are also shooting 48% from the floor.

The Celtics will need to get out on the break and run their big men out of the game to win this one. They'll also need Blount, Raef, and Jefferson to focus on boarding.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Hell of an offensive performance by Pierce thus far with 25 points on 10-15 shooting (3-5 from three) in just 17 minutes. The team is on a 10-0 run and are down just four.

I'd love to see Raef get the offense going as he is 0-4 and has four fouls. Very few offensive boards, just five right now. I'd really like to see more. The Clipps are shooting 49% on the game and 92% from the line (24-26), while the Celtics are shooting 46% and are 10-11 from the line. Pierce has been to the line twice and really needs to start getting to the line more, as do the rest of his teammates.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Celtics got within six, then there was some awful officiating. First, Bobby Simmons leaps directly into Tony Allen on a jump ball to the point that Allen couldn't actually land on his feet and there was no call. Then Pierce got run down from behind while going down the floor and there was no call there, and a turnover.

Down 12 with just under six left and a turnover coming out of the timeout.

Tony Allen appears to be in there for the stretch run in this game, but currently, Waltah is at center.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Double OT. RICKY DAVIS IS THE MAN AS WELL AS TONY ALLEN.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

This game is exactly why I can't seem to get anything done at work! I'm sitting here watching the updates on the computer and not getting anything done because I don't want to miss a thing. 

It looks like a lot of people are really stepping up tonight. Pierce had one of his better games in a long time, Ricky, Jiri, Tony, Gary, etc. just refuse to give up, Kendrick had a big rebound to help send the game into OT, and Al had good numbers in a relative limited number of minutes. They're up four with 2 minutes to go in the second OT so I hope they pull it out. This is turning into one of those games that can really bring a team together. 

I'm recording this game at home so I know what I'll be doing when I get home in the morning!


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Damn! Tied again with 1:04 left in the second OT. I feel a sudden illness coming on...may have to go home early, don't know if I can wait til morning to watch this game. :grinning:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

This might be the best game the Celtics are gong to play in this year. Great play after great play by both teams. 

I just wish I didn't have a presentation to make in class tomorrow. Doh.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> This might be the best game the Celtics are gong to play in this year. Great play after great play by both teams.
> 
> I just wish I didn't have a presentation to make in class tomorrow. Doh.



i wish i had f'n league pass (


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This game has been fantastic. One of the reasons why you have to watch the NBA on any given night, because you get these kind of games.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

omg ricky is the man


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ricky Davis, Tony Allen and Gary Payton took over this ball game.

My hats off to Ricky. He seems to be turning a corner in his NBA career.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

amazing game amazing amazing amazinG, i wish i had seen it on TV can'T wait to see the highlightz on sportscenter...


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Ricky Davis, Tony Allen and Gary Payton took over this ball game.
> 
> My hats off to Ricky. He seems to be turning a corner in his NBA career.



exactly those three were CLUTCH...but Blount and Pierce, ya' gotta give it to them, had a GREAT game till Pierce fouled out. Blount was solid.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

HOLY ****! (Sorry MODs but that had the be said after this game).

I think this is one of the best games I have EVER watched! Ricky had 6 pts at the half and finishes with 34! Pierce was on fire while he was in the game and leave it to the "Glove" to wait til OT to put in his worth on this team! Tony Allen had a couple young rookie mistakes but made up for it with a couple HUGE buckets late. My hats off to him as well. Dont forget Mark Blount who had a HUGE first half and an ever bigger block on Maggette at the end of the 1st OT. Raef was bad but didnt play a whole lot, and Al J played pretty well also.

I am so glad I got League Pass and I will continue to video tape every damn game for the rest of the year! Thank goodness I got this one, I will watch it over and over because it was so good.

My hats also go off to a tired Clips team with all the OTs they have played lately but they can probably blame their horrid announces especially that Lawley guy, with about 5 min left he said the game was over because his "LAW" is the first to 100 wins and the other announcer said it aint over yet and Lawley said do you really believe that? Its basically over!.....haha good for him!

(See my Avatar!!!)


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

WAHOOO CELTICS WIN IN DOUBLE OT AND THIS IS THE END OF THE TRADE RICKY THREADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pierce with 33 in 27 minutes. Davis was ridiculous with 34 on 11-18 shooting. Tony Allen with 7 boards, four on offense, three steals, two blocks, and 12 points. Not great shooting by Allen, but drilled a shot when we really needed him to do it. Blount with 14 and 7, while shooting 6-12. Al Jefferson with 11 and 8 (four offensive) on 4-7 shooting. Guy needs to work on the passing and staying out of foul trouble. Waltah was productive...never thought I'd say that. Perkins came up with a huge rebound. Jiri with 10.

52-46 on points in the paint. We shot 50% overall, 47% from three, and 84% from the line. The Clips shot 40-47 from the line and still lost. We forced 22 TOs while giving up 15.

Doc Rivers in the postgame press conference is praising the team's mental thoughness to come back after Paul Pierce went down after carrying them in the third quarter. One thing I love about Doc is that he is not a shy man on the sidelines. He's covered in sweat right now, and for the first time, he's taken the tie off before the post game press conference. The knock on him is that he's a player's coach, and you can tell that tonight. He really left it all out there with the players.

He's also praising the small unit (Payton-Davis-Pierce-Allen/Welsch-Blount/Raef). One thing he noted that is a huge difference between our small unit and any other team small units is that we run the same offense we always run when we go small and other teams apparently can't handle that.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*!!!excited like heatfan!!!*

damn!!! i wish i saw this game!!! ****!!! if only i wasn't so poor i'd have league pass like my boy fooey!!! *puts "set it off" in vcr, gets ideas on how to rob bank*

seriously though, payton is the mayn and cant nobody tell me otherwise!!!


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Didn't see the game, but what happened to Pierce? Did he foul out or get hurt?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> Didn't see the game, but what happened to Pierce? Did he foul out or get hurt?


Fouled out. Clippers shot so many FT's it was ridiculous.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Ricky Davis owns.

Any talk of Ricky being a bad seed (ridiculous, because he's not been into any major trouble since coming to Boston) or Ricky being traded needs to stop right now. The guy saved the Celtics tonight.

The guy, from what I read, absolutely took over in the 4th and the two overtimes....Tony Allen and Gary Payton not that far behind either but Ricky was off the hook. 34 points off of 11-18 shooting, 6 assists and 11-11 FT's! Pierce and Blount also had very good games but unfortunately Pierce fouled out. He probably would've had around 45 if he stayed in. Blount did everything well. 

I noticed that the team overall shot very well and it showed their mental toughness not giving up once Pierce fouled out in the 4th (they still fought for another 2 periods!).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ricky had 19 points in the 4th quarter. He was on fire.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

damn that's a good, but now he needs to do 21 in a quarter


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

Great game worth staying up until 2, when I gotta get up at 6:30 for work, but this is an exciting brand of basketball not that crap of slowing it down and having Paul and Antoine dribble the ball until the last second and then fire up a shot, running and moving the ball to the open man is what will make us a better team and what a game Payton played last night, Ainge sign him for next year now please.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

:worship: 

Thank you guys! This is what we want to see!


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

YES! I woke up this morning and saw the score and felt so excited. I was thinking "Damn Paul must have scored like 50 points last night." But I guess this is better. Now he should realize he has a team he can count on, and it's not all up to him. 

So, when are we going to pull back up to .500?


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

Two games from now


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

One of the best games I've seen in the past 5 years ('Toine's Laker-Buzzer Beater comes to mind, the Philly game where 'Toine got injured and still played to win, and the NJ comeback where Paul took over the game).

Wow, Ricky Davis is the man as I stated above.

Jiri's gone, he's made some of the worst mistakes I've ever seen in my life, Danny was confused too when he saw it.

Tony Allen was EVERYWHERE on the court. In the 4th and OT's he's done EVERYTHING right. I have full confidence in him and wouldn't be surprised if he took over Jiri's minutes.

McCarty didn't do anything that I liked, in fact he was just in the game, he didn't help much on O nor D...although we started winning with him in the game.  hehe.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I was at the game*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> One of the best games I've seen in the past 5 years ('Toine's Wow, Ricky Davis is the man as I stated above.
> 
> Jiri's gone, he's made some of the worst mistakes I've ever seen in my life,
> ...


What did Jiri do that you didn't like? The clutch steal that saved their bacon at the end of the first overtime, the pass to Ricky on the alley oop to start the second overtime, or the dagger 3?

Great team effort. I was at this game, and I gotta tell you guys what happened. There were about 16,000 fans at the game, but about 5,000 were decked in full Celtics regalia. After Ricky made the FTs and the game went into the first OT, about 5,000 Clippers fans left the building. In the second overtime, the Celtic faithful started chanting, "Let's go Celtics," and Paul Pierce and the Celtics got off the bench and starting waving their arms and laughing, cheering the fans on to keep it up. Clippers fans were furious, but the energy in the building was AWESOME from the fans! The support was great.

GP was getting hecked and booed a lot by the LA fans, and I'm so proud of him for the game he played. Ricky was awesome, Paul was awesome, Jiri and Walter and Blount and Tony Allen were awesome! Much thanks to amd pwr for jinxing the Celtics next homestand, but hey, you gotta love this win! Doc is right, this is all about character and this team is developing it while playing Jefferson and Allen big minutes for rookies.

Oh, and Paul was smiling a lot last night, laughing, it was good to see.

Great to see Celtics Nation still travels well, I go to about 6 road games a year. I will be in NJ next month, looking for that jerk who had the "Will Somebody Please Stab Paul Pierce" sign in 02. If I find him, I'm going OJ on his butt.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: I was at the game*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 
> 
> What did Jiri do that you didn't like? The clutch steal that saved their bacon at the end of the first overtime, the pass to Ricky on the alley oop to start the second overtime, or the dagger 3?


Great he did 3 good things. Yay, he's the man.

Don't mention the steal he got and didn't pass to GP, then took it by himself and got rejected. Don't mention him trying to do everything by himself and then looking at the refs why there was no foul called. Please, even Danny was confused about the hell Jiri was doing.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm so lucky lol .. 

It was killing me on the computer all the time keeping updated with Boston. I decided to order League Pass last night and it happened to be the best game i've saw all season. Was even better seeing the C's come out on top.

Ricky Davis was Filling it up tonight.. It's insane 19 points in the 4th. They all came together in the end. Jiri made some mistakes that could've sealed the game in the first OT but, It's all good !

Anyone without League pass.. Request it as a X-mas gift ! lol..
Couldn't have made a better decision.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wish Raef played better, but I don't know how anyone couldn't be pleased with that effort last night.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I mentioned three plays*

You mentioned one. Look, he screwed that up after he got the steal. But the steal might have won them the darn game.

The guy is recovering from a concussion and playing his arse off. For people like aquatious, let me explain what a concussion is. It is a bruise to the brain. On that play, Jiri looked like he didn't have a brain. But he was an integral part of the Celtics win last night.

From reading your post, it would seem you have an agenda to remove Jiri and put Allen in his place. Hard to argue against playing Allen more, but Jiri is a very good shooter and can do a lot of things for us. Before he got whacked in the head by Fisher, he was having a great game. He'll recover and contribute for this basketball team.

[strike]You know, after a win like that, some of you still find fault with some of our players who played their butts off. Get a life and get positive! Or go call a talk show...just get off my computer monitor.[/strike]

You're pushing it a little bit in the start of the third paragraph, but that last one is just too much. ---agoo


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: I mentioned three plays*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> You mentioned one. Look, he screwed that up after he got the steal. But the steal might have won them the darn game.


Sorry, but I really don't have time to teach you basic math.



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> The guy is recovering from a concussion and playing his arse off. For people like aquatious, let me explain what a concussion is. It is a bruise to the brain. On that play, Jiri looked like he didn't have a brain. But he was an integral part of the Celtics win last night.


If he is that dense to not understand that we need more points to win (NOT the same amount) then what in the world is he doing in the game?



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> From reading your post, it would seem you have an agenda to remove Jiri and put Allen in his place. Hard to argue against playing Allen more, but Jiri is a very good shooter and can do a lot of things for us. Before he got whacked in the head by Fisher, he was having a great game. He'll recover and contribute for this basketball team.


He is a very good shooter, but I haven't seen that so far this season. His 3 point % is horrible, but his lay ups and dunks are making up for it to put him at 43% shooting.



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> You know, after a win like that, some of you still find fault with some of our players who played their butts off. Get a life and get positive! Or go call a talk show...just get off my computer monitor.


[strike]Yeah, sorry I'm not in your perfect world, where everything is fine after a win and a loss.  
I am positive but I'm not going to hide the negative of what happened two nights ago. And no thanks, but I'd be glad do see you leave. Go to you options and click ignore aquaitious. Goodbye.[/strike]

No need for a comment like that. ---agoo


----------

